# Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast



## Hobbin89 (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

Im Oktober werde ich fuer ein Jahr nach Australien gehen ( travel&work  ) , einige meiner Freunde , die ebenfalls setwas gemacht haben , haben mir erzahelt , das Sie dort ueberall wo Wasser war , Angler gesehen haben.

Hat hier Jemand konkret ne' Ahnung , was ich benoetige um in Down Under fischen zugehen ( Lizensen oder erlaubnisscheine ) 
 & ob es Ratsam waere , sich in Deutschlad ne Reiserute zu kaufen oder ob es einfacher ( Und vllt guenstiger ? ) waere sich direkt dort unten ne Rute zu kaufen.

Fuer mich kommt in erster Linie die Suesswasser angelei in Frage !!
Welcher Fisch kommt am häufigsten vor & was sind gängige und fängige Angelmethoden ? 


Fuer ein wenig Aufklaerung waer ich sehr Dankbar , 
#h  gruss Robin.


----------



## Ein_Angler (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

Mein Bruder war jetzt 2 x in Australien und Angelscheine oder Lizenzen hat er dort zum angeln im Meer nicht gebraucht. Viele Australier angeln mit der Handangel, und wenn was grösseres beisst dann wird eben mit dem Auto eingeholt. 

Es kommt drauf an was du machen willst, Spinnangeln oder mit Köderfisch/fetzen. Und das mit dem nur Süsswasserfischen würde ich überdenken obwohl es dort auch Bass gibt.


----------



## Immer Schneider (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

G´dy mate, oisyergoin

klar, dass deine Freunde überall Angler gesehen haben. Du wirst schnell das ABC der Aussies kennen u. lieben lernen. Angeln, Barbecue, Camping und am besten alles auf einmal. 
Angeln ist in Australien von Bundesstaat zu Bundesstaat leicht unterschiedlich geregelt (Fanglimits, Mindest-/Höchstmaß). Informiere dich am besten direkt auf den Seiten von NSW u. QLD oder hier: http://www.ausfish.com.au/ozfish.shtml 
Jede Menge Links und die Regionen die Dich interessieren wirst du sicher auch finden. 
Im Süsswasser brauchst du meines Wissens nach fast immer eine Lizenz. Ist aber problemlos und einfach bei den meisten Touristinfos zu bekommen. Reiserute würde ich bei einem work&travel nicht mitnehmen. Vor Ort gibt es alles was das Herz begehrt, mit kompetenter Beratung und auf die Verhältnisse vor Ort zugeschnitten. Preislich ist es auch mit Deutschland vergleichbar. Fische gibt es natürlich verschiedene. 
Am häufigsten kommen in manchen Regionen leider die sogenannten Pestfishes Karpfen und Tilapien vor, also eingeschleppte Arten aus Europe bzw. Afrika. Hier ist die Entnahme und Vernichtung Pflicht, selbst die Benutzung als Köderfsch kann verboten sein. Tja so ist es down under, die Geister die man rief, wird man nicht wieder los. Du wirst viele solcher Fälle noch kennenlernen. Der vielleicht begehrteste Fisch der Angler, im tropischen Norden, ist der Baramundi. Er wird teilweise auch in Stauseen besetzt. Super Drills, und auf glühenden Kohlen am Lagerfeuer gegrillt oberlecker. Beim Barra gibt es, glaube ich mich zu erinnern, immer Fanglimits und sich je nach Region ändernde Entnahmefenster. Kleine Fische sind immer Männchen erst ab einer bestimmten Größe wandeln diese sich in Weibchen um. Musst mal googeln, wenn´s dich interessiert. Sonst gibt es noch Bass, Bream, Perch, teilweise Forellen und div. kleinere Welsarten.
Angeln geht am Meer fast immer ohne Lizenz. Fischschonbezirke gibt es aber aber auch und sind zu beachten. Spass macht da auch das Rockfishing (manchmal etwas tückig). Hier fängst du auch Bream´s, schon mal Travellys, Snapper, Tailor (Bluefish), Flatheads und mit etwas Pech mehr Haie und Rochen als du dir vorstellen kannst, bzw. klauen dir den Fang vom Haken.
Unter http://www.sportsfish.com.au/pages/fishing/fish-species.html 
und
http://www.ausfish.com.au/babf.html
gibt´s Infos zu Fischarten, Angelmethoden und Ködern. Angerherz was willst du mehr.

Neidische Grüße und viel Spass im schönsten Land der Welt 

Thomas
(ich muss da auch bald mal wieder hin)


----------



## Hobbin89 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

Danke Thomas , dein Post war sehr aufschlussreich.
Die zwei Webseiten sind auch spitze !

Ich denke Du hast recht damit , das Ich Gerät & Co vor Ort Kaufen  sollte. 
Mit Kunstkoedern angeln fällt glaub ich dieses mal flach , da der ganze Kram schliesslich auch Transportiert werden muss. Daher muss ich mir Alternativen wie Brot , Wurm etc bereithalten  

Einen Barramundi zu fangen ist sicher nen klasse Erlebnis , habe mir eben Videos dazu angesehen. Tiptop.

Ich schaetze alle Fische die man so faengt , kann man Problemlos essen oder gibts da was , was man wissen muss ?!!

#h


----------



## Immer Schneider (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

Hi Robin,

Kunstköderangeln ist Down Under auch kein Problem, gibt´s alles vor Ort.  Ich hab selbst in Wyndham noch Wobbler und Jig´s an der Tankstelle  kaufen können. Insgesamt ist Australien von den Lebenshaltungskosten mit  Deutschland zu vergleichen. In größeren Städten u. insbesondere an der  verhältnismäßig dicht bevölkerten Ostküste bekommt man fast alles.
Hoppla, ich habe mir gerade den aktuellen Kurs angesehen. Wenn ich  überlege, dass ich 2009  noch für 1 € 1,68 Aussiedollar bekommen habe,  tränen mir im Moment echt die Augen. Ich dachte letztes Jahr mit 1,30  AUD wäre die Spitze erreicht, aber bei 1,23 AUD heute ...:c Die Krise in Amerika u. Europa scheint am anderen Ende der Welt spurlos vorbei zu gehen.
Versuch mal Preise über Onlineshops in Australien zu vergleichen, evtl.  ist die Mitnahme von einer Angelgrundausstattung bei diesem Kurs doch  eine Alternative.

Fische die man fängt, kann man bis auf wenige Ausnahmen bedenkenlos  essen. Flatheads haben zwar gemeine Stacheln an Brust und Rückenflosse,  sind aber speziell für die Aussis zunehmend Delikatessen. Man isst eh nur  das Schwanzfilet. Gefangen hab ich die auf Meerforellenwobbler, langsam  in Grundnähe geführt und in 1m Wassertiefe vom Strand aus. Aufpassen muss  man beim angeln am Meer. Es kann schon mal vorkommen, dass man einen  King Lion Fish (Rotfeuerfisch) oder Kugelfisch erwischt. Beide sind halt  giftig, so wie viele andere Tierchen da unten.
Barramundis leben oft in den gleichen Gewässern wie die netten großen  Salties (Leistenkrokodile), das hält aber fast keinen vom angeln ab.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MrFloppy (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

An einigen Stränden stehen die size- und baglimits auf Tafeln angeschrieben. In Nsw brauchst immer je Lizenz, in Qld nur im Süßwasser. Gibt an vielen tanken und allen Tackleshops.

Im Süßwasser kannst - je nach dem, wo du bist - unterschiedlich fangen:
Blue Mountains: refos
Murray und Darling: am begehrtesten sind die Barsch (Australian-, Silverperch, Yellowbelly). 
Kauf dir doch vor Ort das Buch Australian Fisheries vom Gregorys Verlag. Kostet ca 25 Aud und es beschreibt Techniken, Fische und Plätze in ganz Australien.

Ich kann dir nur das Fischen im Meer empfehlen: am Jettys kannst dein blaues Wunder erleben. Da ist vom Köfi bis zum 500lb Grouper alles möglich.

Sehr gut schmecken: Barramundi, Cobia, Threadfinsalmon, alle Snapper, flathead, Whiting...
Am besten gleich nach'm Fangen aufn Grill - oft kostenlos oder für kleines Geld möglich.

Ich beneide dich echt - ich würd auch sofort wieder "runter"...


----------



## Immer Schneider (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

G´dy Mr. Floppy,



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Ich beneide dich echt - ich würd auch sofort wieder "runter"...



da sind wir schon zwei. 
Richtig, die Jettyangelei hatte ich schon ganz verdrängt. Ich habe mich halt meistens in Gegenden ohne Jetty, weil keine Menschen weit und breit rum getrieben. Aber wenn ich an die Jetty´s in Palm Cove nördl. Cairns und Jurien Bay, WA denke ..., fällt mir ein, dass es abend meistens Fisch gab :m


----------



## MrFloppy (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

"mein" Jetty ist in Dardwell, zwischen Townsville und cairns, und gleich daneben ist ein Backpacker Hostel, ein Tackleshop und ein Gratis-BBQ-Grill...

Und im Wasser schwimmt noch mein Grouper, der sich beim letzten mal longline releast hatte ;-)


----------



## Hobbin89 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

Ich habe das Buch gerade mal gegoogelt , konnte aber leider nichts finden. 
Muss ich die Suche nochmal intensivieren oder wirklich vor Ort kaufen.

Ich haette nicht gedacht , das Jetty angeln so eine grosse vielfalt an verschiedenen Fischen an den Tag legt #6

Und das man Kunstkoeder u.Ä. an der Tankstelle bekommt ist Auch Astrein. 

Ich schaetze ich werd mir doch ne Rute vor Ort kaufen. Obs dann ne Reiserute , Teleskop oder ne STeckrute wird , wird sich dann Zeigen. 

Das BBQ for free ist echt mal ne feine Sache. Was vergleichbares gibts in Deutschland eben nicht. 
Ich kanns kaum abwarten , in den naechsten Tagen werden die Tickets gebucht :vik:


----------



## MrFloppy (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

Das wäre das Buch: http://www.mapsdownunder.com.au/cgi-bin/mapshop/UBD-67823.html

Das Porto macht auch 25 AUD :-( War zumindest bei mir so...

Ich würde das Tackle vor Ort kaufen, falls du hier noch nix passendes hast. Für Bream, Flathead und Co reicht ne M-Spinnrute mit 2500er Rolle mit passender Schnur locker. 

Für Spanier, Cobia und Co brauchst stärkeres Gerät. Vorallem die großen Spanischen Makrelen bringen die Rolle zum Rauchen 

Am besten fängst die mit Livies, also lebenden Köfi an ner Ballonmontage. Auf Grund hast mit Köfi oft Probleme mit den Krabben... Die fressen insbesondere Fetzen und tote Köfi recht schnell vom Haken.


----------



## outang (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

moin-
ich hab mir vor 3 jahren das geraffel in der aussie ebucht zusammengekauft-
alles spottbillig - natürlich nicht highend - aber ok-
vor allen dingen bleie - etc-
die reste hab ich nem aussie in die hand gedrückt, der neben mir an der kasse - bei aldi - in manly stand- mit ner angel !
tight lines !

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=135779

die ruten wurden in konkreten papprollen versandt und haben in denen sogar den transport nach D und dann wieder wenige tage später nach bali und auch wieder zurück ohne makel überstanden-

ach ja - an : immer schneider-
das foto von dem saltie...
da gabs letztes jahr, glaub ich, f+f oder irgendne andere anglergazette ein titelfoto,
auf dem ein fliegenfischer im meer mal eben kurz so ein salty kurz vor der nase hatte - beim drill-
nichts für schwache nerven..... obwohl eastcoast wohl eher mit sharks zu rechnen ist...
aktuelle sharkattax:
http://sharkattacksurvivors.com/shark_attack/map.php?forum=46&news
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J7BeG0leAM

die grossen weissen schwimmen von afrika nach australien rekordzeiten !
the guy in the grey suite....

während unseres aufenthaltes wurde - 100 km north syd nen kayakflyfisher von einem grossem weissem aus dem kayak gekickt-
der gute konnte rechtzeitig von kollegen geborgen werden......
und wir hatten in manly und nächste beaches 1 tag sharkalarm - helikopter und megafon ansagen- alle! raus !!!  between the flags.....
wünsch dir super top erlebnisse !!!1
http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/fisheries/recreational/licence-fee

und das ist echt nen witz vom preis - und die ev. abstrafe steht in keinem verhältnis......

achja-
manly cove --- zoooom ---- rechts vom anleger in der mall ist aldi
http://maps.google.ch/maps?q=manly%20beach&hl=de&prmd=imvns&biw=1741&bih=880&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=il
zwischen oceanworld und bavarian bier  kann man im wasser so ein abgezäuntes areal sehen -
das ist der familybeach - mit hainetz.
kurz vorm bavarian nisten unter den laufstegen einige PINGUINE ! strengstens geschützt - hunde - menschen etc.
von dem schutz weiss der shark aber nichts - und deswegen gibts da dieses netz ......

tiiiiiight lines


----------



## Hobbin89 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

#6 Sehr sehr Informativ , danke !!!

Ich hab hier im Keller noch ne 2.4m 11-32gr Spinnrute von Saenger , meint ihr die reicht aus ? 
Und ne niegelnagel neue 2500er Balzer mit 18 oder 20 Monofiler Schnur hab ich hier auch noch.
Wobei Ich denke das ich nur die Rolle direkt mitnehmen werde ;-) 

Ist das echt so extrem mit den Sharks dort ? Prinzipiell muss man sich da sicher nicht so grosse sorgen , wie vor Krokodile und anderen giftigen Viechern machen , woll ? |bla:


gruss


----------



## outang (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

moin
von 9 in 2012 registrierten haiangriffen waren 5 in australia........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=nn0kWWyGk3A
da gibts immer noch nen grösseren.......
meine schwägerin lebt in sydney und meint, daß die weissen nicht so das problem wären sondern eher bullsharks
und die crocs sind weiter im norden
mitnehmen kannst du alles mögliche - 
aber guck dir mal die rollen und schnüre hier an :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JywNri6EF_Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z07KfdqF91s
nicht für jedermann:
the most dangerous sport in the world......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R51DZEI54fY

kayakfishing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpbNMk7Y3ic&feature=watch_response

sehnsuchtsmoodus : ON !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW8g4zRZHk4&feature=related
allein schon das wasser und der slang-
traumhaften trip wünsch ich dir !!!!


----------



## Immer Schneider (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

Moin zusammen,

nach den Videos bin ich ja mal froh, dass immer nur  Portionsfische an meiner Speedmaster XH (WG 50-100) hingen. Bei den Brocken wäre es sicher spannend geworden. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich die Menge Fisch garnicht hätte verwerten können.

@ the bloody bastard outang
hör auf mein Fernweh noch weiter anzuheizen. Ich träum schon wieder von barra´s beim barbie und dazu dazu einen bundy oder gern zwei, drei, vier eiskalte VB. 
Wenn dann die Erinnerungen kommen an sternenklare Nächte mit Campfeuer in the bloody bush und heulenden Dingoes oder am Roper River Mama Croc nach ihren Babies ruft, wird es wirklich wieder mal Zeit den Swag zu schnüren und roten Bulldust unter die Räder zu kriegen und ...  Sorry alles Offtopic
Ich muss raus aus diesem Thread.

Robin Dir viel Spaß und mach Dir keine zu großen Sorgen über giftige Tiere. Respekt ist in Ordnung, gesunder Menschenverstand hilft zusätzlich und Du erlebst das größte u. vielleicht schönste Abenteuer Deines Lebens. Arbeite um zu reisen, nehm Dir auch mal die Zeit und lass Dich treiben und nächstes Jahr heulst Du genauso sentimental der Zeit in Down Under hinterher wie ich.

Bye


----------



## outang (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

yo - greetz 2 downunder
ach ja -die austern da unten sind der hammer und in sydney gibts ne art lobster - und nur da -sydney rock lobster oder so.
sieht eher aus wie ne kakerlake gekreutzt mit nem lobster..
eine offenbahrung-
und - die mangos - weltspitze-
ach man-
naja - sitz in 12 tagen da und werds dort auch versuchen - 
aber downunder is schon richtig geil !

http://www.google.ch/imgres?q=bilde...bnw=176&start=52&ndsp=54&ved=1t:429,r:18,s:52

ps-
die gucken sehr genau:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd3Vx7EgDbw
bei tackle süsswasser gebraucht gibts stress bei der einreise - und zwar richtig !
check vorab die bestimmungen-
sonst wirds richtig teuer !!!!


----------



## Hobbin89 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

ps-
die gucken sehr genau:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd3Vx7EgDbw
bei tackle süsswasser gebraucht gibts stress bei der einreise - und zwar richtig !
check vorab die bestimmungen-
sonst wirds richtig teuer !!!![/QUOTE]


Ja das hab ich auch schon desoefteren gehoert. 
Aber solange man keine Lebensmittel oder Waffen bei sich hat , sollte das alles Human verlaufen & keine Probleme geben.


Hat hier jemand erfahrungen mit thunfisch oder der marlin angelei ?
Ich kann mich erinnern , das ich mir vor Jahren auf "Seasons" bei Premiere immer und immer wieder die Hochsee Angler angeguckt habe , die auf marlin geangelt haben. 

Weiss da jemand , was so ne Tour in etwa Kosten mag ?! 
gruesse


----------



## outang (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

lässt sich online checken-
zb:
http://www.wahoocharters.info/mainpages/pricing.htm

achja 1 apfel kostet so etwa 220€ strafe ev. sogar straftat.
ist ner bekannten auf dem flug nach chile passiert- da läuft das ähnlich - die crew hatte ihrer lütten irgendwas an obst zugesteckt - braucht ja vitamine die kleine....-
hatte sie aber nicht im flieger verdrückt, sondern bei der immigration aus ihrer tasche gekramt - BINGO !
cheerz


----------



## Ansgar (9. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

Moin Hobbin,

bei tackle süsswasser gebraucht gibts stress bei der einreise - 

Ja und nein - kannst das ja desinfizieren. Hab schon mehrfach Zeug hin und her geschleppt... 
Generell kannst Du auch wenn Du nur im Suesswasser fischen willst Dein Zeug problemlos mitbringen. Fischt Du hier z.B. auf Forellen (zwischen sagen wir mal Sydney und Melbourne oder in Tassie, Naehe Perth) ist das nicht viel anders als in Dtland. Oder Flussbarsch gibt es hier auch teilweise. Und Aussie Bass und Estuary Perch und silver perch und yellowbelly. Karpfen und Aale. Und natuerlich Murray Cod - das ist schon deutlich geiler. Klar up north gibt es Barra's, Saratoga's (Fluss und Damm) und Jack's (in den Fluessen) - auch geil. Im Suesswasser geht sonst nicht so viel. 
Wenn Du im Hinterland jetzt auf Forellen usw fischst sei vorsichtig mit Schlangen und mit Flut... Wir haben jede Menge Regen hier und es sterben immer wieder Leute, weil sie meinen 'durch den Creek kann ich doch noch durchfahren' und dann werden sie weggeschwemmt. Und bei meinem letzten Trip im Hinterland habe ich jede Menge Highland Copperheads (aka yellowbellies) gesehen. Da muss man ein bisschen aufpassen im Sommer.


Salzwasser ist deutlich geiler, aber da wuerde ich mir auf jeden Fall hier das Zeug kaufen. Mit dem deutschen tackle kannst Du hier wenig anfangen... Das ist in der Regel nix...
Jede Menge Vielfalt und richtig grosse und fiese Fische... Zu viele um sie aufzulisten, gerade, da wir ueber nen Land in der Groesse Europas schnacken... Ganz unterschiedlich was man in Hobart vs. Darwin oder Perth und Sydney so fangen kann...

Hat hier jemand erfahrungen mit thunfisch oder der marlin angelei ?
Ja, hat jemand... Hab schon etliche gefangen, aber geh heute nicht mehr los... Jahreszeit ist jetzt gut - wenn das Wetter man nicht so schlecht waere... Die Kosten sind i.d.R. zwischen $1500 und $3000 pro Tag fuer das Boot. Kostet halt schon ne Menge an Sprit um erstmal da raus zu kommen. Da Du ja ein Jahr hier bist hast Du ja vielleicht bisschen Zeit Leute kennen zu lernen, die Dich privat mal mitnehmen...
Cairns ist nen Hotspot fuer grosse Marlins, Broome fuer Sails, und ueberall dazwischen geht auch was... Richtig grosse Tunas gibt es in New Zealand...

Und denk dran: Du brauchst ueberall (SALZ UND SUESSWASSER) in NSW ne Lizenz, in WA haben sie jetzt auch eine eingefuehrt - am besten Du checkst bevor Du losgehst mal beim lokalen tackle shop ein und fragst.

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## guifri (17. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand erfahrungen mit thunfisch oder der marlin angelei ?
> Ja, hat jemand... Hab schon etliche gefangen, aber geh heute nicht mehr los... Jahreszeit ist jetzt gut - wenn das Wetter man nicht so schlecht waere...
> Ansgar



Wie du gehst nicht mehr los??|bigeyes


----------



## Ansgar (21. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*



guifri schrieb:


> Wie du gehst nicht mehr los??|bigeyes



Nee, auf Marlin nicht mehr... Was soll das... Du machst da nur mit dem Teil rum und nach ner halben Stunde releast Du das Ding - und alles just for fun? Und das Teil hat da im Todeskampf ne halbe Stunde rumgemacht... Und ein Teil ist dann vermutlich gleich Haifutter...

Da geh ich lieber auf kleinere Tuna's und ess die als Sashimi... Endet nicht besser fuer den Fisch - aber macht irgendwie mehr Sinn...  

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## guifri (3. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Nee, auf Marlin nicht mehr... Was soll das... Du machst da nur mit dem Teil rum und nach ner halben Stunde releast Du das Ding - und alles just for fun? Und das Teil hat da im Todeskampf ne halbe Stunde rumgemacht... Und ein Teil ist dann vermutlich gleich Haifutter...
> 
> Da geh ich lieber auf kleinere Tuna's und ess die als Sashimi... Endet nicht besser fuer den Fisch - aber macht irgendwie mehr Sinn...
> 
> ...



nachvollziehbar...aber nicht für jemand, der ihn noch nicht am Band hatte ... so wie mich.


----------



## Rausreißer (9. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

Ansgar, Du alte Socke… 


  Dass Du hier noch posten magst, erfreut mein Herz. |bla:


  „Da geh ich lieber auf kleinere Tuna's und ess die als Sashimi... Endet nicht besser fuer den Fisch - aber macht irgendwie mehr Sinn...“

  So so, verfressen bist Du auch noch… 


_Tight lines  für Dich :m_

  Gernot #h

  PS: Thunnus albacares finde ich einfach unglaublich. 
  Ich hoffe wir rotten sie nicht aus…


----------



## BigEarn (10. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*



outang schrieb:


> moin
> 
> kayakfishing:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpbNMk7Y3ic&feature=watch_response



Ich sehe, die Aussies beanspruchen wieder einmal ein gutes Kiwi-Produkt für sich...Phar Lap, spreadable butter, Pavlova und jetzt das hier #d


----------



## Ansgar (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Australien - Eastcoast*

Moin Gernot!

Ja, nicht mehr oft, aber ab und an guck ich hier doch noch mal rein... Komm aber auch wenig zum angeln im Augenblick und es geht auch nicht viel... 

Ja, bei Sashimi sag ich nicht nein :q

2050 ist Tuna fishing ne Geschichte der Vergangenheit denke ich mir... Hoffnung habe ich da nur noch wenn es gelingt sie doch endlich in Gefangenheit zu zuechten (gibt paar Programme hier...).
Viele Japanische Firmen fangen doch jetzt MEHR, und legen die Dinger auf Eis, da sie wissen, dass die Preise - wegen der immer knapper werdenden Tuna's - steigen werden. Ist schon bizarr - so fuehrt die Ueberfischung zu ner beschleunigten Ueberfischung...
Am schlimmsten trifft es natuerlich die Bluefin's aber die Yellowfins sind sicher nur ein kleines Stueck hinterher, wenn ich so die Menge an Yellowfin Konserven sehe, die hier bei dem lokalen 'Real Kaufhaus' Aequivalent rumstehen. Werden anscheinend alle als ganz kleine Tunas vor den Phillipinen weggefangen... Ueberhaupt nicht sustainable...
Anyway, viel Spass beim Tuna chasen so lange wie es noch geht...

Cheers
A



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Ansgar, Du alte Socke…
> 
> Dass Du hier noch posten magst, erfreut mein Herz. |bla:
> 
> ...


----------

